# Call for Meeting to Discuss Audit



## ogilley (May 12, 2015)

I just got a call about a dinner meeting in a nearby town to discuss a new reservation system and an audit of rising maintenance fees. I own a DRI timeshare in Branson. Sounds questionable to me. Anybody know anything about this sort of thing?


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2015)

Pure baloney - they are going to try to sell you either a worthless vacation club (completely unrelated to your ownership) or RCI points.  Don't go!


----------

